# 2400 Gallon Big Fish Aquarium



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres a sample,...










Check more out HERE!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He lives in BC and is cold up there in the winter. I wonder how he is going to heat it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

holy sh*t... those are some huge butti's


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He has 5 heaters totaling 1900 watts.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

crazy, in one pic, it looks like he has a deaad fish on its side, or is it preforming tricks?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> crazy, in one pic, it looks like he has a deaad fish on its side, or is it preforming tricks?










it does look dead

but nether the less thats a awesome tank


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> He lives in BC and is cold up there in the winter. I wonder how he is going to heat it.


 This guy lives in BC???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DC_Piranha said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > He lives in BC and is cold up there in the winter. I wonder how he is going to heat it.
> ...










wheres bc


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Are you from BC also?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


 Canada , British Columbia.

BTW,... this is not my tank, if you think it is.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

British Columbia Canada


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your tank looks like a dollhouse.







J/K


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Your tank looks like a dollhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Uhhhhhhhh, who are you talking to?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm pleading the 5th.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that tank is huge. but its all about what you put in it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I dont like the fish he stocked it with,...

The pacus are ugly, but the RTC's are Awsome!


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

massive setup! what else would you put in there? Arow's? peacock bass? the RTC is nice, from what I can see.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

No decorations in the tank, just fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that shits huge!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Now thats what I call a *TANK*


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Its only a 2400 gal,.. I plan on building a 5000+ gallon tank someday.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> He lives in BC and is cold up there in the winter. I wonder how he is going to heat it.


 The aquarium has 5 heaters totaling 1,900 watts. The heat cycles on 3-4 hours every 24 hours when the outside temperature is 40 degrees. At 32 degrees with the wind blowing the heat is on every 12 hours. The estimated insulation "R" factor is about 20 or above. When the outside temperature is above 50 degrees the heaters to not cycle on. The pumps, lighting and 40 watt UV supply enough heat to maintain the 78 degree set point.

Wash, rinse and repeat...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats an awesome tank! 
what about 3' SHs there..........


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think for the awesome size of the tank he really missed an opportunity with the fish he stocked it with and the lack of decorations... cool tank nonetheless


----------

